
Designing from iPhone 5 to iPhone 6 and iPhone 6+ (More than I bargained for) - aston
http://aten.co/2014/09/12/designing-from-iphone-5-to-iphone-6-iphone-6-more-than-i-bargained-for/
======
lnanek2
Looks like iOS development is going to join the ranks of Android where we have
many ways to handle all the screen layouts, sizes, and densities. E.g. the
nine patch format to specify which parts of a graphical asset are content,
which are padding, which are scalable; resource folders with resource
specifies that will activate on different devices; fragments to extract
widgets and their controlling code from one screen and use them on others so
you can have tablet screens with more functionality and separate phone screens
that use reusable components from those, etc..

~~~
_pmf_
Ah, yes, but now it will no longer be decried as fragmentation, but as
progress. Thus are the ways of the Apple.

------
webwielder
Designing for variable screen resolutions in Photoshop is insane. Something
like Antetype with automatic layout makes much sense:
[http://antetype.com](http://antetype.com)

~~~
rett12
Seems nice but is only for Mac OS X. Is there an alternative for Linux or
Windows?

------
amaks
Talk about fragmentation.

------
wmf
What does it even mean for a gradient to be "pixel-perfect"?

~~~
oo7jeep
If you look I messed up some of the borders while smoothing on the 6+ one that
I didn't fix before uploading.

